# Freezing "Fresh" Duck



## BreezyCooking (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay - please comment on what I'm probably going to end up doing regardless of what you say - lol!!!

Yesterday I had the good luck to find, in our local Safeway supermarket, "fresh" ducks at HALF PRICE, because yesterday was the last "sell by" date.

Now I do know that "fresh" poultry can still be called that even if it's been chilled to the point of pretty much being frozen, but these ducks did look "fresh".  A Canadian company that normally doesn't supply here; wrapper prominently marked "FRESH"; transparent wrapper that is also somewhat thinner than the wrappers frozen ducks come in - just "looks" fresh, if my opinion means anything.

Anyway, I am BUSHED today, & the day for me ain't even remotely over yet.  I have horses to feed/hay/water (before "Mr. Hose" freezes up), dogs to feed/walk, turkey stock simmering on the stove to tend to & put away, etc., etc., etc. & my initial intentions to roast this duck tonight are ebbing tremendously by the minute.  Plus, we'll be eating out both tomorrow & Saturday.

I'd love to do this lovely just under 6# bird justice (that it wouldn't get tonight), so was wondering if I could put it in the freezer, even if I'm not absolutely positively certain it hasn't been frozen before (although I think not).  What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## GB (Dec 4, 2008)

I see no reason you could not put it in the freezer.


----------



## miniman (Dec 4, 2008)

I would put it in the freezer - I do not see any problem with that at all.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 4, 2008)

Did the store advertise them as "previously frozen"? I think they do that around here.  If they didn't have a sign saying they were previously frozen, I would assume as you have, that they were indeed fresh and that your freezing will be their first.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 4, 2008)

It's settled ---- Fweeze da duck!!! --- No problem!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 4, 2008)

No - no "previously frozen" sign. That was the first thing I looked for.

The only other "monkey wrench" is that I probably would want to roast it this coming Sunday, which means I'd be sticking it into the freezer now (Thursday night) & then pulling it out early Saturday morning to hopefully defrost by Sunday eve. No big deal. Just seems weird considering the short space of time. But on the other hand I'm not sure it's safe to hold a "sell by 12/03" fresh duck until roasting date 12/07. Would this be okay/better/doable?

Now I'm starting to think I should just hold it in my 30-something-degree fridge.  OH THE HUMANITY - Lol!!!  I normally wouldn't care so much if it wasn't such a plump gorgeous thing, unlike the frozen ducks we usually get around here.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 4, 2008)

Holding it wouldn't be doable to me, but then, I have had too much bad luck with poultry and the sell by date.


----------



## GB (Dec 4, 2008)

If it were me, I would freeze it, but you know how I am with poultry safety and taking chances with it


----------



## pacanis (Dec 4, 2008)

GB said:


> If it were me, I would freeze it, but you know how I am with poultry safety and taking chances with it


 
Hey, I don't think we've had a "duck thawing" thread before....


----------



## GB (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 4, 2008)

You can take it out sunday, and just defrost in the running water. It would not take more than an hour or so, ok, maybe two.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 4, 2008)

Duck thawing - therein lies the problem.  Normally, when I buy a frozen duck, I leave it out overnight.  By morning, it's still icy cold, & I then stick it in the fridge.  It then takes a good 1-2 days minimum to defrost completely.  Again - I keep my fridge cold - in the 30's.  So technically, if I freeze this duck tonight, I'll have to take it out of the freezer no later than Saturday morning.

I don't do the running water thing CharlieD.  Big waste of water during a time when water is a precious commodity around here.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 4, 2008)

So, don't use running water, just leave it in a big bowl with water, or even simply in the sink with water.


----------



## GB (Dec 4, 2008)

Or leave it in water in the fridge. It will still defrost much quicker than just leaving it in the fridge sans water.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 8, 2008)

Update:  Maverick that I am, & since my fridge temp is around 33 degrees, I didn't freeze the duck.  I placed it all the way in the back on the lowest shelf, where items frequently do freeze - lol!  My twisted logic was 1) sticking it in the freezer only to have to take it out a day later didn't seem to make much sense, & 2) at $7.00, if it didn't look &/or smell fresh as a daisy, I'd just toss it.

So - took it out & unwrapped it for roasting yesterday evening - AND - it was perfectly fine!!  Gave it several good sniffs, & it frankly smelled like it had just been taken from a fresh meat case - better, in fact, than some chickens I've bought & used the same day!  Roasted it in my rotisserie & served it with an orange sauce (canned Mandarin oranges, orange juice, honey, & Grand Marnier), buttered whole-wheat egg noodles, & buttered broccoli florets.  Absolutely delicious & with enough duck leftover for a 2nd dinner.  So - two meals per person for two people for $7.00.  Whatta deal!

But anyway - thanks for all the advice.  I'll keep it all in mind next time I come across a great fresh poultry deal!!


----------

